# انا عايز اخد ceswip 3.1 بس عايز الكورس اللى همتحن فيه مجمع



## plyer111 (17 أبريل 2014)

انا عايز اخد ceswip بس عايز الكورس اللى همتحن فيه مجمع انا مش عارف هو كام chapter ياريت تساعدونى انا عايز اخد كورس welding يارت الكورس بالله عليكم


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (21 أبريل 2014)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اخي العزيز الاختبار عباره عن 5 اجزاء 

الاسئله العامه عن اللحام 

والتكنلوجي 

والميكرو 

والبليت - عملي 

والبايب - عملي 


في المنتدى مواضيع تفيدك كثير ......


----------

